# Any real difference in planer boards (walleye vs. trout/salmon boards)?



## Ausable Junkie

I was looking at some Offshore Tackle planer boards online. I see they have two different types. One mainly used for walleye and other smaller fish, and another for salmon, steelhead, and trout (their SST model).

I called the company and asked them what the difference was. "One's for walleye, the other's for larger big water fish like S,S, & T."
Noone could tell me any more than I already figured out by reading the product info. 

I spend most of my time trolling for walleye, but I also plan on some salmon fishing too. Is one type better suited for a dual-purpose board? 
Is there a definite reason why walleye boards can't be used when targeting S,S, & T (or vice versa)?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Most of the full sized inline boards are multipurpose and can pull most anything. The small boards can pull small shallow running baits, the medium sized can pull deep divers and short segments of lead core, the large board can pull all of the above plus full cores (10 colors) and to 300' copper. At times for 300-600' copper you need their big daddy boards, a full sized in line designed to pull the bigger payloads.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt

The OR-31s (orange/SST) come rigged with a heavy tension front release, a pigtail swivel in the rear, and no flag. The OR-12 (yellow/walleye) board comes rigged with either two medium tension pinch pad releases, or sometimes two heavy tension releases, and are equipped with a flag (not the tattle flag). Other than this they are essentially the same board. Some complain that big kings will sink the boards, and the flag causes them to spin. I have caught many species on both types. I generally customize mine by putting an OR-16 clip (with a pin like in the snap weight kit) as the rear pinch pad release. Keeps the board from sliding down while still allowing it to release. 

From the wesite- http://www.offshoretackle.com/questionsplanerboards.html

*Q*. What is the main difference between the yellow and the orange Off Shore planer boards? We have been using a pair of orange OR31's for pulling half cords of lead core. My fishing buddy just purchased a second set of yellow boards for the second set of lead core and he said they looked the same. What's the difference?

*A*. Actually the boards are just a different color and how they are set up originally (i.e. releases/flags etc.). You need different releases to do different things with the boards; this is why we came out with the OR31's.


----------



## 1mainiac

I have 8 of the OR 12 boards some with the Orange release some with the black release. All have the OR 16 clip on the rear I love them the only issue is my heavy metal program ( copper ) is too much for them to track very well. For everything up to a 300 copper they work great but 300 and longer copper well honestly you have to pick your days to run those very well as there is so much hanging on the back of the board it is hard to keep the front down and they don't track very well.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt

Steinfishski,

What boards do you use for 600' of copper? It sounds like the pull from this set-up requires some larger boards? I think this would be a good thing to know before I spend big bucks on a copper program just to watch my OR-12 and OR-31 boards sink like a rock.

Thanks,
JDH


----------



## ALLEYES

Get the orange "walleye" boards from Church Tackle. They will fit your needs nicely. I use those and the TX 22's from Church.


----------



## 1mainiac

Johnnydeerhunt said:


> Steinfishski,
> 
> What boards do you use for 600' of copper? It sounds like the pull from this set-up requires some larger boards? I think this would be a good thing to know before I spend big bucks on a copper program just to watch my OR-12 and OR-31 boards sink like a rock.
> 
> Thanks,
> JDH


They won't sink they do however tend to stand on their tail. This changes the way the track as the nose does not bite and you have a bit less sideplaning. Stick with Off Shore OR 12's I had a set of Church boards and hated them they did sell fast in the wifes yard sale though. Don't get me wrong the Church is a great board it however does not like my speed trolling program so they tend to dive and trip causeing me to say all those words you can't use on TV. When I switch to speed trolling I often run up to 5 or more mph I cannot keep Church boards on the surface at those speeds the front lip that helps them track better with heavy lines turns them into submarines. Since I allmost never troll below 2.5 usually pushing 3.0 or better the Off Shore boards work best for me.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

These are the ones that work best for copper. There is a modification we made where we changed the location of the rear snap swivel to make them ride better with the longer sets, have to look at my notes to remember if we moved the hole up or down though.

http://www.gloutdoors.com/offshoretackleor-31sideplaner.aspx


----------



## 1mainiac

The only difference between the SST OR 31 and the OR 12 is color and the rear clip location. I called Off Shore to ask about them they gave me the measurements to convert my 12's to 31's over the phone. They also told me they come out of the same mold just differant color plastic. I was also told they have a new board but have not put it in production yet. This new board is slightly larger and designed pretty much for  heavy metal guys. I was also given another mod to try on mine this season if it works I will pass it on Bruce is a great guy to talk to about planer boards. Over the years and phone calls he has made a great improvment in my inline program. I doubt I will ever run any other boards than Off Shore.


----------



## Ausable Junkie

Thanks for the replies. Now I can make an informed decision. I thought it might have something to do with the size of the lure/rig towed behind the board. 
I don't run the "heavy metal" stuff so it sounds like the OR 12's will be the ticket for me. Happy trolling to ya's!


----------



## ESOX

Every time I think that using a mast is a PIA and consider going to inlines, someone talks sense into me. Inlines are truly the PIA, fighting a fish with them on, not having a fish on an outside release being able to readily fall back into the slot for easy netting, having to grab the line to remove a board, all reasons enough for me to stay with a mast. Masts can be rigged a number of ways to make them easily removable for small boat anglers such as myself.


----------



## Piker10

Church's Walleye Boards. IMO the best all around board on the market. I use them on Erie and we run them on our charter boat in Frankfort all summer long. I dont know a charter captain up there that doesnt run a Church Board.


----------



## WALLDADY

I have been useing the good ole standby , Yellow Birds , for many yrs. They work just fine for both walley and salmon . Its all about the release on the boards . The tension adjustable releases are the best . I dont run the long line , heavy metals on the big Lk. , so that has never been a prob. 

If you run like 6 boards and a middle one gets hit , you can play it right in up the middle . Reset the board and walk it right back into the middle , where it came from . NO WAY to do that with a mast w/boards setup without pulling in lines .

Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## TheBigRedDog

Has anyone used the church mini tx-6 boards? I was thinking about getting a few. Im not running core or copper, just spring and fall trolling the shore with huskys and what not. Not trying to to hijack the thread but I cant find to much info on them and dont really want to spend a bunch of money on something that isnt going to work well.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

The TX-6 is the playing card size and they actually track pretty good. As long as you only pull small shallow baits close to the boat they work fine, like in a river. If you want to pull deep divers or get them away from the boat more the TX-12 is a good compromise. If you want the most versatile, run just about anything, and get them way away from the boat the walleye boards are the trick.


----------



## TheBigRedDog

Yeah probaly a little small for what Im using them for, going to have to go a little bigger I think. Thanks for the info.


----------

